# Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT and Profoto D1, B1



## tazdog (Jun 25, 2015)

Has anyone figured out away to fire Canon Speedlite and Profoto lights? I want to continue using the profoto remotes so I can adjust the light settings if I can.

Thanks


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 1, 2015)

Are you shooting the 600's as TTL or manual? A couple of cheap optical triggers on the 600's would work if manual. Are you shooting the B1's in TTL? If not, reality you only need 'sync' on a dumb Air transmitter, and you can use a smart Air remote to power up and down as needed. If you're trying to do it all in TTL, you're out of luck at this point. 

Profoto really needs to create a TTL speedlight adapter so it can fall into their groups and stuff. Oh well, Phottix has this with their Odin units, with the Indra500 and their Strata bits.


----------

